# New to overclocking, is my setup overclockable?



## sunshineboy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi,

I use my computer for gaming and would like to get more out of it, if possible.

Q66
corsair 750
gtx 260 black edition
4gig ddr2 800 mgz
asus p5n73-am
raidmax gaming case
vista 64


Thanks for any help!

Sunshineboy


----------



## jobob1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Easiest way to do it is bump up the fsb to 333. that will get you to 3.0 ghz. mine is very stable at that speed.


----------



## Josh.McLauchlan (Jan 19, 2009)

i second that but you may need to bump up voltage by 1 increments but test it a default voltage first

Good luck
Josh


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what is the EXACT model numbers of your ram sticks ............... your system is very near good overclocking rig ............ it actually mayyyyyyy be there depending on which ram sticks you have ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

use two instances of orthos to stress test your cpu after all overclocking settings adjustments !

or Prime 95 has a quad core version

use Core Temp to watch your cpu temps are you are stress testing 

an overclock is not rated as "stable" unless you can stress test it for atleast two hours


----------

